# Soaking substrate-soil for a few months before using in tank



## KRMans (23 Dec 2021)

In preparation for a soil-substrate aquarium (my first attempt actually), I’m aiming to use the next few warm months (it being summer here in the southern hemisphere) to propagate the plants I’ll need, by growing them in tubs outdoors in the sun. The tubs would contain a soil base covered with a few inches of water.

It occurred to me that, in these tubs, I might use the actual soil I’ll eventually use in the aquarium, and I could go through the same steps of regularly replacing the water with clean water.

I wonder if the above process, of soaking the soil for a few months beforehand, will be any advantage in eventually transferring that same soil into the aquarium?

I was thinking of using some soil from my garden beds, and sieving it beforehand to get rid of large organic particulate. I know there’s been no chemicals or fertilisers added to that soil for 2 decades ever since I've had the house. The soil I would use previously had some lilies growing in it, which I’ve dug up. I wonder if the type of plant that was previously using the soil could influence its chemical suitability for the aquarium? Or would I be better off just buying some cheap organic potting mix that doesn’t have much additives?


----------



## dw1305 (23 Dec 2021)

Hi all,


KRMans said:


> I was thinking of using some soil from my garden beds,


Should be fine. Have you read @Tim Harrison's article? <"The soil substrate ........">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6 (23 Dec 2021)

Just be wary of unwanted guests like dragonfly larvae and beetle larvae etc


----------



## Sarpijk (23 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Just be wary of unwanted guests like dragonfly larvae and beetle larvae etc


Baking the soil for some time should take care of that.

I never had the patience to rinse- dry and repeat the soil ( mineralisation) before using it as many people do in the U.S.

I have set 4 tanks using potting soil. What I have learned is the importance of sieving the dirt as you intend to do and also to heavily use floating plants to keep algae at bay.

Good luck! Keep as posted!


----------

